# Id of small spider from Ecuador



## aollgaard

Hi,

I found this little guy in Ecuador, in the Amazonian part, and would appreciate any help towards identifying it.

Anybody?

Thank you in advance!

Asser


----------



## Widowman10

WOW  

never seen anything like that!! so i guess i'm no help. 

what size is the little gal?


----------



## buthus

thats an orange tortoise spider!  
Oh my. ...thats beautiful crazy :worship:


----------



## lhystrix

Wow, beauty!

Encyosaccus sexmaculatus is the name.


----------



## 8+)

I never cease to be amazed by spiders!!!  

I couldn't find much on it, anybody have more info about its habits?


----------



## jbm150

That is the craziest little spider I've ever seen, it looks like a cartoon character!  I'd be curious as to how it lives as well


----------



## bluefrogtat2

simply amazing
andy


----------



## aollgaard

Jeff H: Thank you for that! Do you know where I can find any information on it?

Asser


----------



## TheAssyrian

Wow, since when do video games go live action! Serious, looks like something straight from a Super Mario Bros video game. Awesome orbweaver!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

TheAssyrian said:


> Wow, since when do video games go live action! Serious, looks like something straight from a Super Mario Bros video game. Awesome orbweaver!


haha, when I saw it the first thing I thought was "koopa", so I guess we think alike, lol.

Awesome spider!


----------



## TheAssyrian

lilmoonrabbit said:


> haha, when I saw it the first thing I thought was "koopa", so I guess we think alike, lol.
> 
> Awesome spider!


LOL! 

Definitely awesome spider, I would probably laugh outloud if by happenstance I looked eye to eyes with this guy in the wild.


----------



## lhystrix

aollgaard said:


> Do you know where I can find any information on it?
> 
> Asser


There is little info on them. Simon originally described a female from Fonte Boa, Brasil in 1895, and a more recent source is Levi 1996. Levi's drawings were based on a female from Anangu, Napo.

They are similar in habit to the more familiar orb weaver genera Micrathena and Gasteracantha.


----------



## jsloan

jeff h said:


> a more recent source is Levi 1996. Levi's drawings were based on a female from Anangu, Napo.


Someone posted this link in another forum (scroll up and down to see more pages):

http://www.archive.org/stream/bulletinofmuseum155harv#page/131/mode/1up


----------



## ZergFront

My goodness! I thought this little bugger was fake for a second! Someones brought to life Toad Stools!

 Pretty.... :drool:


----------



## Moltar

It looks like something out of Mario Brothers... COOL!


----------



## UrbanJungles

One of the very few spiders I would term..."Cute"


----------



## dtknow

Aye time for an Ecuador import...


----------



## alexmargaritis

amazing spider!!


----------

